# Cwc G10



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi. My first posting on the military site although I am a regular to the forum..

I am thinking about getting my first military watch and am tempted by a CWC G10 quartz. Quite honestly I don't know the value of these things. It all seems excellent and appears almost new, although the chap selling it says he thinks it's about 15 years old.. The back has a screw hatch for the battery, a lot of numbers engraved on it and an arrow. - I have no reason to doubt the authenticity. Any idea what sort of figure these things change hands for? I don't want to get stung on my first military purchase!!

As always many thanks to those who can help

Rob


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

OOPS!!!! Just noticed NobbyNobbs' post.... guess that sets the vale around the Â£30 - Â£40 mark. And that's a great deal less than the watch I was think of....

If I go ahead it will be one form the Ebay seller I think.

Rob


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> OOPS!!!! Just noticed NobbyNobbs' post.... guess that sets the vale around the Â£30 - Â£40 mark. And that's a great deal less than the watch I was think of....
> 
> If I go ahead it will be one form the Ebay seller I think.
> 
> Rob










Hi Rob give me a PM and I might be able to help!!!!!

Tom


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Rob, you might want to check this thread out, it's got some interesting info on the serial numbers that are on the back of the case 









As for getting one of ebay, I would drop Roy a PM first as I know he use to be able to get hold of them


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Ummm.... I've spent the money on an Orient from the Bay, so no G10 for me. Can't help it... I was seduced by the mechanical movement and day/date.

When the RLT36 arrives it will blow the watch budget until November/December so I'm probably looking at nearly Xmas before I can treat my self again...


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Rob, I will keep one in my watch draw for you.

Tom


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Tom do you have a lot of them as I'm after one for my Father-in-law to be?? Many thanks Hippo


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Â£50

The 7 jewel Swiss quartz movement is exactly the same as in a Tag costing Â£650.

See Â£1000 quartz thread


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That makes the G10 great value..

It doesnt automaticaly make the Tag too much


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> That makes the G10 great value..
> 
> It doesnt automaticaly make the Tag too much
























.....................it does!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Doesnt.....So there









( this is a quick lesson in how to get your post count up )


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Doesnt.....So there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Yes....


why would someone do that?????


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dunno


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Dunno


Sounds a bit cheap to me!!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Very cheap

IMO, a Tag quartz is a cheap watch in dear clothing


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Griff by your definition almost all watches are overpriced. Yes the same ETA movt is fitted in the O&W as in the SMP.... etc... value is based on Capitalist perception otherwise we would all be wearing Vostoks and be speaking Russian... 

Personally I dont really like that many Tags, but its a cheap movement in dear clothing in this case. And most manufacturers are "guilty" of it. When Rover / PTP made the K series engine and dressed it in the Rover 200 it cost Â£8k "clothed"... Lotus put it in their clothes and called it an Elise and it costs Â£26k... I think its good value in the Elise and wouldnt ever want a Rover 200 as I think its bad value...


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Value of things like Tag etc are based on aspirational markets and brand saturation, tbh.

I'm not sure your analogy works, Jon - the K series lump was an innovative design that almost accidentally worked well. Putting it into a sharp-handling sports car made a lot of sense. Putting a 7-jewel quartz movement into a 700 quid watch is more like dropping a tractor engine into a luxury branded car. More MGB v8 than Lotus Elise.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> Griff by your definition almost all watches are overpriced. Yes the same ETA movt is fitted in the O&W as in the SMP


But it 'aint so.

The 1120 is a base ETA but highly personalised by Omega.

The finished article is not what you will find in a O & W

Tag quartz are IMO a rip off...............all fur coat and no knickers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve264 said:


> Value of things like Tag etc are based on aspirational markets and brand saturation, tbh.
> 
> I'm not sure your analogy works, Jon - the K series lump was an innovative design that almost accidentally worked well. Putting it into a sharp-handling sports car made a lot of sense. Putting a 7-jewel quartz movement into a 700 quid watch is more like dropping a tractor engine into a luxury branded car. More MGB v8 than Lotus Elise.


LOL Steve, Hmm... the Buick / Rover v8 engine... not one of my faves tho Ive enjoyed a few - all alloy and unstressed tho and lots of power if you tune it - im not usre id call it a tractor and it made the MGB into something useful.... Hmmm... and actually the tractor (lambo!? lo) engine thing is debatable... how about a truck engine... er, the Viper has the V10 out of a truck... Id still have one... and i dont want the truck...



Griff said:


> > Griff by your definition almost all watches are overpriced. Yes the same ETA movt is fitted in the O&W as in the SMP
> 
> 
> But it 'aint so.
> ...










Its funny tho as if thats a def. if a rip off then ive been happy to be ripped off by women all my life...

FWIW, The K series is personalised by Lotus... Has a Lotus cam cover (same as the ETA says Omega on the Rotor)... has a Lotus engine number (same as having an omega cal no)... has its own engine mounts (omega fits its own shock protection etc)..... etc etc


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JonW said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > Value of things like Tag etc are based on aspirational markets and brand saturation, tbh.
> ...


I suspect they are all blueprinted units too John, not BMC (sic) production line stuff.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nah Stan, trust me the Elise got the same unit the MGF got as standard... and that wasnt a blueprnted unit.... the power to weight ratio was what made the car - it was follwoing on from the old Colin Chapman ethos that if you 'add lightness' even boring standard engines will be good enough.... later the Elise got the 135 and 160 units and the VHPD - but the MGF got the 135 and 160 as well in slightly diff guises... anyway the truth is that Lotus, Caterham and Rover K series are all standard units really.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

The Buick v8 was indeed a great engine in the high compression version used in the SD1 Rover - the version they put in the MGB V8 was the detuned version they used in the Land Rover V8 - hence my jibe about "tractors"...









I put one of these in my Dax cobra, bored out to 4.2l with piper 427 cam, Holley Carb, Offenhauser manifold and tubular steel exhaust manifold, and could get wheelspin in 5th gear at the twitch of my right foot. Niiiiice...


----------



## ah3045 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to here, I need some help about CWC G10!

I bought my CWC G10 around 1993-1994 through Silverman

The G10 I bought which has battery hatch on the caseback

and has a date windows, is just like the G10 2000 RAF, but has a battery hatch.

The serial nos marked on 3 rolls as follow

6645-99

541

7362

Can I obtain any information whether this is a real G10

and what kind of movment for this watch installed?

Someone said using TAG or ETA, pls kindly advice thanks!

Regards

ah3045


----------

